# Smart Tv Samsung UN32D5500 prende y apaga



## maxi01

*Buenas noches aficionados a la electrónica!*

Les cuento que tengo un s*mart tv samsung UN32D5500* el cual dejo de funcionar.

*SINTOMAS*

Cuando prendo el tv. este inicia, carga el logo "Samsung Smart TV 32" luego se pone la pantalla negra con el cartel en el modo que esta en este caso "hdmi 2" y se apaga.
*
Yo al tele la mayoría de las veces lo uso con la pc en modo HDMI 

Esto problema lo hizo una ves hace como 2 meses pero lo desenchufe y enchufe y se soluciono.
Hoy como había tormenta desconecte la antena y la energía y cuando paso la tormenta conecte devuelta y empezó a hacer dicho problema.*


*Pruebas!*

Le saque las pilas al mando, enchufe y desenchufe la energía eléctrica, desarme el tv para mirar si hay algún capacitor hinchado (están todos ok).

*Y hasta ahi llegue* 

*¿Que puedo hacer?*


----------



## el-rey-julien

parece problema de software , intenta actualizarle


----------



## maxi01

Y como hago? si no tengo acceso al menú


----------



## el-rey-julien

con esto https://www.google.com.ar/search?cl...rceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest
hay que usar el programa Mstar ISP Utility , en la red esta el esquema (del cable) y el programa,la flash del tv casi siempre esta en la pagina del fabricante.
pero fijate en el manual del tv si no tenes la opción de colocarle un usb y bootear


----------



## ricbevi

maxi01 dijo:


> *Buenas noches aficionados a la electrónica!*
> 
> Les cuento que tengo un s*mart tv samsung UN32D5500* el cual dejo de funcionar.
> 
> *SINTOMAS*
> 
> Cuando prendo el tv. este inicia, carga el logo "Samsung Smart TV 32" luego se pone la pantalla negra con el cartel en el modo que esta en este caso "hdmi 2" y se apaga.
> *
> Yo al tele la mayoría de las veces lo uso con la pc en modo HDMI
> 
> Esto problema lo hizo una ves hace como 2 meses pero lo desenchufe y enchufe y se soluciono.
> Hoy como había tormenta desconecte la antena y la energía y cuando paso la tormenta conecte devuelta y empezó a hacer dicho problema.*
> 
> 
> *Pruebas!*
> 
> Le saque las pilas al mando, enchufe y desenchufe la energía eléctrica, desarme el tv para mirar si hay algún capacitor hinchado (están todos ok).
> 
> *Y hasta ahi llegue*
> 
> *¿Que puedo hacer?*



Hola...Ya que estas haciendo pruebas has esto que encontré el otro día(no lo he probado personalmente) pulsa...  MUTE/RETURN/VOL+/CHANNEL+/MUTE desde el remoto en el momento de arranque(ANTES  QUE SE APAGUE SOLO).
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## el-rey-julien

en los tv philip lcd también tiene una secuencia de números en el control remoto ,pero solo sirve para cuando por alguna razón se desconfigura el panel (pantalla) .
en ese caso la falla el tv queda encendido pero sin video con pantalla negra o totalmente en blanco


----------



## maxi01

*¿Que partes debo medir con el tester? para corroborar las tensiones*


----------



## el-rey-julien

podes medir todo lo que quieras ,,podes ponerle otra fuente y problablemente la falla siga igual ...
haa podes mirar este hilo *y quizas ayude los tip a medir/comprobar la fuente y el inverter de tu tv*
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/monitores-tv-lcd-2-segundos-negro-79698/

¡¡¡no olvides revisar soldaduras flojas ¡¡¡¡


----------



## espinillo

Hola, Buenas tardes, tengo la misma tv con el mismo problema, y por lo que he leido y buscado el problema esta en la programaciónde la memoria, pero te quiero preguntar algo el-rey-julien la pagina que pasaste esta buena donde muestra como hacen una actualización a un monitor, el preograma lo conseguí, pero no encuentro donde armar un cable como pusiste mas arriba, por todos lados leo que se necesita una interfaz. 
Te agradezco una respuesta. Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

el esquema del cable suele estar publicado en el mismo manual de servicio del tv .
luego te paso algunos esquemas,yo tengo de philip


----------



## brunoe

Estimados, habra alguna solución para esta falla, me pasa lo mismo ya hace un año ando
buscando alguna respuesta


----------



## fdesergio

En algunos modelos SMART la falla esta en el modulo WIFI, la opcion destaparlo y desconectar el modulo (es una tarjeta insertada en una ranura o con un conector ) si se usa con WIFI pues ahi esta el problema necesitara cambiar la tarjeta si no lo puede dejar sin ella, chaooooo

puede tener esta forma aclaro NO SIEMPRE


----------



## brunoe

mm este modelo entiendo no tiene modulo wifi interno si no para ocuparlo con wifi hay que insertale un adaptador usb, favor confirmar.


----------



## voltio

Buen dia amigos y colegas, hay alguna solucion a esta falla ?? parece ser una falla tipica, el que tengo en el taller ahora  es un Samsung modelo 32D5500 que enciende se ve el logo , luego se apaga y se enciende solo rutinariamente.
Cuando enciende parece verse perfecto.

Gracias , saludos a todos


----------



## josco

yo revise una de estas que encendia, daba el logo de samsung y se apagaba el problema era la tarjeta main. al parecer se les dañan datos de las eeprom. se soluciono cambiandola. otra de estas que encendia, perdia el brillo y solo quedaba el audio eran los leds. uno estaba fundido y hacia esa falla. espero te sirva el dato.saludos.


----------



## Tecnorion

Buenas tardes. Mismo TV, mismo problema. Al conectarlo a la toma eléctrica enciende, muestra el logo y se apaga. Así queda cíclicamente mientras está conectado. He examinado con cuidado los componentes del fuente y no he encontrado fallas. 
Me gustaría probar una combinación de teclas del control. Si alguien las conoce agradezco.

Dejo el esquemático de la fuente de poder. No hay datasheet completos del controlador SEM5025. Solo pinouts.

¡ Saludos !


----------



## josco

¿A qué combinación de teclas te refieres? Si es al modo de servicio, Prueba con MUTE 182 POWER. Y con eso enciende en modo de servicio. Si es que enciende. Para descartar que sea la fuente de alimentación desconecta el cable de la tarjeta MAIN Y debe encender la iluminación al conectarla a la línea de VAC.


----------



## Juanlubetico

Hola, este fallo me parece a mi que es fallo en la FA del TV tienes que abrirlo y mirar si los condensadores de se encuentran cerca de los cables de corriente de entrada están inflados, casi seguro que es eso; inicialmente el tv falla poco, es decir, se enciende y a al cabo de un tiempo se apaga este síntoma va en aumento hasta que el TV no enciende, como si se quedase en standby. Yo he reparado varios cambiando los condensadores de esa etapa y se soluciona, es una reparación fácil si tienes un poco de conocimiento, materiales y herramientas para acometerlo pero de advierto es una zona donde hay que tener precaución ya que existen componentes donde puedes recibir descargas, si no te ves capacitado te recomiendo que lo lleves a un ST creo que la reparación no será costosa, Saludos.


----------

